# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات جالكسي ايس 2 Samsung Galaxy Ace

## mohamed73

سامسونج جالكسي ايس 2 الجديد هاتف موبايل Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 بنظام اندرويد android 2.3     *Samsung Galaxy Ace 2*   *مواصفات جالكسي ايس 2 - Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 Specifications* الالوان
أسود     الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 4 GB
768 MB RAM
يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD حتى 32GB    الكاميرا
الكاميرا الخلفية 5 MP
كاميرا أمامية VGA
فلاش LED
تركيز تلقائي
تصوير فيديو بدقة 720p      البطارية
البطارية 1500 mAh أمبير      مميزات أخرى
نظام خبز الزنجبيل Android OS, v2.3
النظام مزود بواجهة -  TouchWiz v3.0 U
معالج ثنائي النواة بسرعة 800 MHz
A-GPS
Bluetooth 3.0
microUSB v2.0
واي فاي Wi-Fi
تفنية NFC
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
وزن الجهاز 122 جرام
شاشة PLS TFT باللمس بحجم 3.8 انش
يدعم اللمس المتعدد
درجة وضوح الشاشة 480x800 pixels
سمك الجهاز 10.5 mm    الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G / HSDPA 900 / 2100      *عيوب الموبايل Samsung Galaxy Ace 2*
المعالج ضعيف نسبيا
يأتي بنظام قديم وهو خبز الزنجبيل في حين أن الاجهزة الجديدة تأتي بنظام ICS 4     *سعر جالكسي ايس 2 Galaxy Ace 2 - اسعار Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 prices*
سعر Galaxy Ace 2 بالدولار : 277 دولار امريكي
سعر Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 بالجنبيه الاستراليني: 208 جنيه استرليني
سعر Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 في السعودية : تقريبا 1040 ريال سعودي
سعر Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 في مصر : تقريبا 1670 جنيه مصر  **الاسعار لم يعلن عنها بشكل رسمي * ملاحظة الاسعار تقريبية ممكن تختلف عند الشراء      *صورسامسونج جالكسي ايس 2 , Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 images*

----------

